
Amazon’s Alexa begins crowdsourcing answers to common questions - tareqak
https://www.fastcompany.com/90277400/exclusive-amazons-alexa-begins-crowdsourcing-answers-to-common-questions
======
melling
The only thing better would be an open source database with this information.
Then Amazon Google, Apple and Microsoft could all use it.

Maybe it can be made part of Wikipedia?

~~~
tareqak
Something like [https://www.answers.com/](https://www.answers.com/) ?

